# Online Application - Birth Certificate



## enigma79 (Mar 26, 2009)

My spouse does not have her Birth Certificate. She has Non availability certificate ( that means the corporation in india has given a certificate that her birth was not registered and they cannot provide a birth certificate. ) 

But, Online application says,

"Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.

If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, for example secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register showing names of both parents."

So, could some one please clarify if we need to provide any written notification that she does not have birth certificate?
or just upload the passport copy that has her date of birth and her Secondary school certificate shows her date of birth & her fathers name along with the non availability certificate?

Please advice....


Thanks.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

This has come up before, if you do a search you should find some answers. Here's a recent thread which might help:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...22695-birth-record-not-found-certificate.html

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi enigma

we were in a similar situation. My birth certificate was hardly a certificate, it was more a certificate from the hospital, that too without my name. we gave an affidavit from my side stating my DOB is XYZ and one from my parents side stating the same. along with that we attached the certificate from teh hospital and my passport was anyways going.

and in India birth registeration was made mandatory in 1969 or was it 1967.. which most indians do not know  atleast I dod not know


----------



## enigma79 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thansk dolly and anj. I wil atach the affidavits that i have. I was wondering if we have to give a cover letter that is notarized explaining the situation that birth record was not found and so is the non availability certificate and affidavits . please let me know.


----------



## enigma79 (Mar 26, 2009)

also, we just lodged our online application today and are in the process of uploading the scanned documents. Could you tell us how many days we have before we can finish uploading all the documents? or if we have to upload all of them in one single session?
thanks..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

there is no harm giving a covering letter which might explain the absence of the certificate and the attached supporting affidavits.

and you can attach the 10th certificate also, in my case my 10th certificate had a different birth date. my folks changed it so that i dont miss a year. i am 6th october born and the cut off date for admission in that year was 30th september.. darn!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

28 days but try to do it before the last days.. it makes life easier and less messy


----------



## enigma79 (Mar 26, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> 28 days but try to do it before the last days.. it makes life easier and less messy


Thanks anj


----------

